# Modemo tram



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

Am considering buying a Modemo Metropolitan Tram Type 9000. Does anyone have experience with this unit? Is Modemo quality of the standard of Kato? Thanks.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

mrmtox said:


> Am considering buying a Modemo Metropolitan Tram Type 9000. Does anyone have experience with this unit? Is Modemo quality of the standard of Kato? Thanks.


I don't have that particular model, but I have owned two articulated Modemo trams. In my opinion, Modemo makes a quality product. Neither of my trams had working lights, they were just dummies, painted on. And the motor was visible inside, looking thru the windows. I believe most (or all) Modemo trams are designed that way.


----------

